# Something Diff for Dinner



## Green Hornet (Mar 20, 2006)

Saw a pork loin all lonesome at the meat counter and figured I might try to stuff it.
Lil fresh spinach



Provolone



Proscuitto



Mozzarella Fresh garlic and Mushrooms



Lil rub-tied up nice and ready to go!



Check back in a few hours!



;.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 20, 2006)

What times dinner GH?


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 20, 2006)

5:30pm EST........ get going!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 20, 2006)

dang it, I've got to try that soon....all these pics look incredible.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 20, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> dang it, I've got to try that soon....all these pics look incredible.


That is what is so cool bout this site. I never would have thought about even attempting something like this before I saw it here. Thanks Guys! :!:


----------



## oompappy (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks Good!
Pork loins are tasty _and_ fun!!!
Lots of different ways to cook 'em.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 20, 2006)

yeah, this site rocks for many reasons, but I like the pictures!  Lots of em!  You could describe the stuffed pork loin, but seeing it is what makes me want to do it!


----------



## oompappy (Mar 20, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeah, this site rocks for many reasons, but I like the pictures!  Lots of em!  You could describe the stuffed pork loin, but seeing it is what makes me want to do it!



Are you hinting that Finney should get a camera???


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 20, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He got one! Didn't you see the pics of his unused WSM?


----------



## Griff (Mar 20, 2006)

GH

That looks great. You're right -- I would have never tried a lot of the stuff described here, but for the pictures.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 20, 2006)

yeah, finney got a camera and hasn't posted a single food pic yet. :badgrin:  :-(


----------



## Finney (Mar 20, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeah, finney got a camera and hasn't posted a single food pic yet. :badgrin:  :-(


I just got it.


----------



## Finney (Mar 20, 2006)

Okay, it's not a pretty plate of food... but here's dinner. 8-[


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 20, 2006)

Came off at about 6pm...I waited as long as I could for you Larry!






Turned out better than expected. Nothing left! That is the best compliment my family can give me!
;.


----------



## Finney (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks good to me. =P~


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 20, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looks good to me. =P~


as does yours!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 20, 2006)

I tried that before but all the cheese leaked out  
How did you make out Honet? 8-[


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 20, 2006)

I also had cheese leakage! enough stayed in for great taste to match with the proscuitto, but it made a bit of a mess out of the grates on the smoker! The meat was juicey, tasted like rib meat. The filling was not overpowering, but the cheeses were stong enough to balance out the smoke I think. The kiddies were not too keen on the spinach though. I liked it. it added a bit of color to the meal. Overall it was a good dinner that I would like to try again.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Hornet,
  That meat looks good.  I wanted to ask you about your smoker.  I am going to build one like yours.  I noticed you have dual outlets on yours.     Is there any advantage to the dual set up vs a 6" single in the middle?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 21, 2006)

Looks dam good !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 21, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Came off at about 6pm...I waited as long as I could for you Larry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that looks fantastic, nice and moist!  I've gotta do one of those sooner than later.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 21, 2006)

welcome Kirk!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 21, 2006)

that's what she said!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 21, 2006)

Kirk said:
			
		

> Thanks Cappy, that was quick!



Cappy's heard that before!


----------



## Finney (Mar 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except for the "Thanks" part. 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 21, 2006)

Geez Cappy's so quick I can't even make a joke about how quick he is!  #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 21, 2006)

get back on topic you morons, I'm the only one allowed to go off topic in  this section!


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 21, 2006)

Why do I even bother?
Hello Kirk!


----------



## cflatt (Mar 21, 2006)

gotta try that. been giving the butcher some samples so today he held back a few markdowns until I got there. got a couple of filets to grill tonight. but an 8lbs pork loin for 12 bucks. what temps did you cook at and what was the pull it off temp ? my wife saw those pics and has informed me thats next.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 21, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> get back on topic you morons, I'm the only one allowed to go off topic in  this section!



Geez its good to be the king


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 21, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> gotta try that. been giving the butcher some samples so today he held back a few markdowns until I got there. got a couple of filets to grill tonight. but an 8lbs pork loin for 12 bucks. what temps did you cook at and what was the pull it off temp ? my wife saw those pics and has informed me thats next.


I cooked it at about 250* til the internal filling temp was at 150* it took about 3 1/2 to 4 hours. That sounds like a great price from yer butcher. I would be all over that.


----------

